# DELTA 31-484 OSCILLATING - TILTING SPINDLE SANDER -UNBOXING AND REVIEW



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

link does not work?


----------



## straylight (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah Hi Rusty, sorry about that, I had inadvertently put my name (Ryan) at the end of the link. I edited the review and hopefully the name is gone and link works now.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

The link doesn't work for me. I suspect the problem is that the link you provided is an edit link-and most people won't be able to edit. Is this your review?


----------



## straylight (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Bill,
Yes, that is my review. I cut and pasted the link in your post to me into the sander review. Hopefully that one works. The original link works for me, don't know why it's not working for anyone else. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it possible to have a review here rather than a link to another place for it?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

No no no AZWoody thats way too easy !!!


----------



## straylight (Nov 4, 2017)

> No no no AZWoody thats way too easy !!!
> 
> - robscastle


Yes! You are absolutely right!
It was way too easy spending the extra hours setting up the lighting and filming the review, way too easy sitting in front of my computer for hours making and editing the video. Way too easy thinking that people would appreciate seeing a video of the review instead of reading two paragraphs and looking at six pictures.
Lesson learned, Thank you!


----------



## straylight (Nov 4, 2017)

> Is it possible to have a review here rather than a link to another place for it?
> 
> - AZWoody


OK AZWoody, I edited the review and re-posted.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Arrr ripped off again … there is only 3 pictures!

However Ryan as it looks like this is your first attempt at posting a review, so I will give it a "thumbs Up" 
Having to modify it to be a little more effective seems to be par for the course with PRC supplied machines.

Dust extraction … yep effective dust removal is something that is lacking in just about all WW machines.

It looks like you have one brute of a sander there …enjoy!


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Ryan. Great review. Looking forward to your tweaks. -Jack


----------



## straylight (Nov 4, 2017)

> Thanks Ryan. Great review. Looking forward to your tweaks. -Jack
> 
> - IrreverentJack


 Thanks Jack!


----------

